# Staplefield Patrol Hideout - West Sussex - September 2016



## Gromr (Sep 17, 2016)

*History*

During WW2 a British resistance unit was created, named the 'Auxiliary Patrol'. These were a sort of top secret elite Home Guard that were given the most modern weapons and equipment. Each member of the 'Auxiliary Patrol' were taken from the Home Guard, Vetted and made to sign the official secrets act. This highly secret unit had there own underground hideout for in the event that Britain was invaded. 

Each hideout was fitted with bunk beds and could sleep up to 8 people. 


*The Explore*

When they built this, they intended for it to be well hidden. I have to commend them, they did a mighty good job. I spent the best part of an hour wandering aimlessly round woods around a vague marker I put on google maps from SUBBRIT. Eventually I found it with bit of luck and some extra location clues I found online. The SUBBRIT location was actually a little off as it turned out.

The underground hideout has two entrances. One is down via a square shaft that requires a ladder to get down. The second way in is via the 'Emergency exit tunnel' which is a concrete tunnel that is roughly a meter in diameter and comes out on the banks of an old pond. 

I actually found the emergency tunnel first, so decided get in touch with my Andy Dufresne side and crawl down it. It was actually no-where near as claustrophobic as it looked as you can sit up and turn around in it quite easily, but it is about 20-30m long.

The bunk beds are all still there, but very rotten. The floor is covered in damp mud but everything else is in very good condition considering its age.

When I was heading out I went to find the other entrance, which I must have walked right by the first time. It was covered by a couple corrugated steel sheets. 

Overall, a decent little explore


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nice indeed, one of the few intact hides still extant.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for this,as Krela says a very rare survivor


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2016)

Well Done finding that, Many Thanks


----------



## zender126 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well done for finding this! good to see it has dried out, it hashad a fair bit of standing water in there which is very bad for a structure like this!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 17, 2016)

Crackin pics mate ! A really great find and becoming rarer! I have never seen one in such a good condition ! Thanks !


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 17, 2016)

Excellent find! your really finding your way with your photography aswel


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 18, 2016)

Great find thanks for sharing it


----------



## Conrad (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome stuff. Some crazy history behind that!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 18, 2016)

That's amazing, well done for finding it! Great pics, you have captured it really well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

This is a rare beast!Cracking shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dead format (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow a very rare survivor. The tunnel is in great condition too. Thanks!


----------

